# new horses



## farmy (May 27, 2009)

We "rescued" two new horses today. I say "rescued" because the lady who had them has been taking good care of them but no longer can, and its nice when people know their limits and dont wait until their horse is starving to death. 

The Horse in the front is Jessie and the one in the back is Sonny. Sonny has cushings and has recently lost a little bit of weight. But other than that they are both in great shape. 












Sonny is the first horse I have ever had to shave, I didnt get to his legs or head today but I will tomorrow... but what an experience!


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 27, 2009)

I love horses! I wish I had one. They look like a lot of fun!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 28, 2009)

goodlooking horses,miss kutes horse are alot of  work an a big headache.


----------



## Thistlefield (May 28, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> goodlooking horses,miss kutes horse are alot of  work an a big headache.


Oh   Wynedot you are too funny!  Through rain, through snow, through wind and hail.....

They are worth every moment of the work, aren't they?   This being said I've not been away from the farm overnight for sixteen years - too many pets to care for!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 28, 2009)

lets see in the last 20yrs or more.i bet i havent been away from the farm 20 days.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful additions! I'm happy they have found a good home with you.

Your sonny looks like my poor sonny. Our sonny doesn't have cushings (Although its something my dad is going to bring up to the vet next check up) but our poor guy has gotten so skinny. He's always been difficult to keep weight on, but as he gets older, he gets worse and worse. He eats like a pig and we feed him free choice hay with a pound of senior feed and some corn oil, but the winter is always so hard on him. I'm hoping the grass will fatten him up a bit! He's already looking a little better since we've put him in the larger pasture.

Our guy is about 25ish and I'm hoping he has a lot of life left in him. I will be crushed when we have to put him down! He's been such a good horse.


----------



## farmy (May 31, 2009)

yeah ours is pretty great too. With cushings some things you can look for is an increase in water take and urination and also they will be unable to shed their coats so they begin to get a  very long shaggy appearance.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah he still sheds out his coat, it just takes a longer time for him to do it. As far as water, he absolutely LOVES it, but usually plays with it more than he drinks it! He's always been a difficult keeper as far as his weight goes, so I have a feeling he's just going to get worse with age.


----------

